# A Believer in Poland Requesting Help



## DTK (Sep 7, 2005)

Request for those interested...

I am in contact with a believer from Poland who has recently become Reformed in his perspective. He has indicated to me that good books, specifically those by Reformed authors, are very difficult for him to procure. He has asked me to send him books by Reformed authors. He desires to be grounded in his faith. I view this as a mission effort.

If there are any of you who would be interested in parting with some Reformed books to help this man, please let me know and I'll give you his address. I suspect that the biggest expense will be postage. Here is what he wrote to me initially...


> I am very interested in learning more about really true Reformed faith. It is very hard to get good materials to study traditional Reformed theology which is very unknown in my country. I want to deepen my knowledge about Reformed theology because I am convinced that this is completely original Biblical approach-now unfortunately neglected by Protestants and unknown by Catholics. To get a really good work on Reformed doctrine is hard and unfortunately very expensive to us from this part of Europe. Is it possible to obtain from you one or two books on Reformed theology to deepen my knowledge and strengthen my faith?


Would you like to help him?

Blessings,
DTK

P.S. I meant to mention that he can read the following languages, English, French, German, and he is beginning to learn Dutch. 

[Edited on 9-7-2005 by DTK]


----------



## crhoades (Sep 7, 2005)

Recommendation - 
Logos/Libronix would be a good solution for him. You can get:
Luther's Works
Knox's Works
Calvin's Institutes and Commentaries
Spurgeons Sermons
Theological Journals
Hodge's Systematics
Shedd's Dogmatics
Reymond's Systematic
Schaff's Church History
Schaeffer's Works
Sproul's Works
Existence and Attributes of God - Charnock
etc.

The nice thing is that most of all of those you can purchase, download, and unlock from their website. The software interface can be run in multiple languages.

For that matter - esword wouldn't be a bad deal for him either. Can get the confessions, ryle, bunyan, calvin's institutes, henry etc. for free.

I assume he has a computer - if not...back to the drawing board.

Edit - and for a big fat duh for myself - if he has a computer and internet connection - everything on the web is available so I'm guessing he doesn't have internet...Someone oculd download all of esword and burn onto a disc to send him if he does have a computer but no internet...


[Edited on 9-7-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2005)

I would like to contribute. Although the possibilities for good reading abound given his linguistic abilities, I would like to ask first if he has a Polish Bible and Psalter? I could send some Polish Psalms on CD if he has a CD player. In English, I have a variety of extra books and tracts which might be useful to him. I will u2u to you to discuss further. 

Like cold water to a weary soul is good news from a distant land. Prov. 25.25


----------



## DTK (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Andrew,

This is the kind of response in which I'm interested. He needs guidance.

I'll respond to your U2U.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## 3John2 (May 14, 2006)

Does this gentleman still need help? I would be VERY glad to help him out myself. Can you please respond or send me a message or e mail? [email protected]


----------

